# Como crear desde cero una fuente conmutada.



## Mikato (Jun 23, 2014)

Buenas tardes/día/noches.

Disculpadme la molestia, he venido siguiendo este foro desde hace un tiempo y me ha llamado la atención lo que se puede hacer con todos ustedes y su ayuda, por ello vengo a exponer una consulta.

Al inicio quería hacer una fuente lineal pero al encontrar los cálculos del transformador para la intensidad de corriente que busco me sale muy difícil conseguir el núcleo y mi país en cuestiones de electrónica no hay muchas cosas o mas bien en mi ciudad no hay mucho en cuestion a esto. Leyendo sobre fuentes me he encontrado con lo de fuentes conmutadas y me parece que me es mas sencillo armar una de estas, soy estudiante de bachillerato y hago una media tecnica de electronica, por lo cual creo tener los suficientes conocimientos para almenos soldar, trabajar con una que otra cosa y algo de componentes.

Ahora sí mi idea: Tengo en mente fabricar una fuente para generar +12V, +9V, +5V, +3.3V, -3.3V, -5V, -12V 

Quisiera poder usar 12V a 15A, 9V a 10A, 5V 10A, 3.3 a 5A y las negativas a 4A Cada una, consulto a ustedes, que tipo de fuente conmutada me recomiendan(Según tengo entendido hay varias) y de alli, como hacer los cálculos para todas las piezas y componentes que necesite, mas que la necesidad poder hacer unos trabajos, esta el interés que tengo por como se arman verdaderamente estas cosas, se que quizás salga mas costoso que comprar una fuente de computadora ya hecha, pero me interesa hacer una realmente.

Muchas gracias. Cualquier cosa, cualquier libro cualquier ayuda que me pueda ser util se los agradecería, si alguien ha visto algun post o algo en el que este ya hecha una fuente similar me podria indicar el link, no he visto mucho en el buscador y desearía una ayuda mas personalizada por asi decirlo.

Sin mas Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2014)

Mira por aquí:

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## elgriego (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola Mikato,Bienvenido al Foro,Que bueno tu español!,Leete estos dos posts,sobre todo el segundo,si bien ,no se esta diseñando una fuente de pc,la imfo contenida,sirve para esto y Mucho mas.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-smps-calculo-bobina-110612/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2014)

También mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-inductores-ferrita-mediante-software-72399/

Ver el archivo adjunto 83243

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/smps-bobinado-transformadores-ferrita-29093/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ormadores-e-inductores-nucleo-ferrita-114749/


----------



## Mikato (Jun 25, 2014)

Una pregunta, para el oscilador la onda resultante como debe ser cuadrada o triangular. ¿?
Apostaria a que es cuadrada, pero tengo la duda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jesus ernesto (Jul 15, 2020)

Lo de las fuentes conmutadas es un apasionante tema ya que en el mismo se aprende como elevando inicialmente el valor de tension de DC de potencia y luego a traves de una logica de control, modulamos el ancho de pulso de forma que podamos ajustar el duty cycle, con la idea de que atraves de un circuito de realimentacion formado por optocouple y regulador de tensiony comparando basicamente esa señal con un oscilador de onda triangular e inyectandola a la base de un mosfet podemos tener tension de salida estable, es interesante amigos, le recomiendo que lo estudien a profundidad.


----------

